# Vada a bordo, cazzo!



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Μερική απομαγνητοφώνηση από την Corriere della Sera εδώ, στα ιταλικά. Η διαταγή του (πλωτάρχη; comandante είναι το ιταλικό) Λιμενικού Gregorio de Falco προς τον καπετάνιο Schettino, _*Vada a bordo, cazzo!*_ («τράβα στο πλοίο, γαμώτο!»), όταν ο δεύτερος είχε ήδη φύγει από το πλοίο προτού αυτό εκκενωθεί, έχει ήδη γίνει διάσημη.


Μοντ: Ξεκινήσαμε εδώ.


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 18, 2012)

cazzo [ˈkattso] sm
a. (fam!) (pene) → prick (fam!)
b. (fig) (fam!) non gliene importa un cazzo → he doesn't give a shit (fam!) o fuck (fam!) about it
che cazzo vuoi? → what the fuck (fam!) do you want?
non ha fatto un cazzo oggi → he's been pissing about (fam!) all day today
fatti i cazzi tuoi → mind your own fucking (fam!) business
cazzo! → fuck! (fam!)
testa di cazzo → dickhead (fam!), prick (fam!)
che film del cazzo! → what a crap (fam!) film!
grazie al cazzo! → thanks for nothing!
stare sul cazzo a qn → to get up sb's nose


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι το «γαμώτο» δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατό ως μετάφραση; Μπορεί η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση να είναι «πούτσα» στα ελληνικά, όμως οι Ιταλοί γενικά βρίζουν συχνότερα και σε περισσότερες περιστάσεις από τους Έλληνες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το γλωσσικό επίπεδο των ιταλικών σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να διατηρηθεί κατά τη μετάφραση με ελαφρύτερες εκφράσεις. Ίσως θα του άξιζε να αυτονομηθεί ως νήμα, να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 18, 2012)

Αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε τις υφολογικές συμβάσεις, ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστούμε και την κατάσταση εντός της οποίας εκφωνήθηκε η εν λόγω φράση, τότε μεταφραστικά θα ήταν ίσως ορθότερο να την αποδόσουμε ως «*Τράβα στο πλοίο μη σου γαμήσω*».

Αξίζει ένα νήμα με τέτοιο θέμα. Θα'ναι καλό και για ψυχολογικούς λόγους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι αντίστοιχο του _μαλάκα_;

(Επειδή δεν ξέρεις ιταλικά;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό μετέφρασα το vada με ενικό, αν και ο λιμενικός μιλάει στον καπετάνιο στον πληθυντικό, αλλά είπα να μην το παρακάνω - εξάλλου η μόνη στιγμή που παραφέρεται και του μιλάει άσχημα είναι εκεί (_Guardi Schettino che lei si è salvato forse dal mare ma io la porto... veramente molto male... le faccio passare un'anima di guai. Vada a bordo, cazzo!_)

Edit, είδα τον Νίκελ να περνάει: από όσο ξέρω, το _cazzo_ το λένε ως επιφώνημα, ή ως ενίσχυση, κάπως σαν το fuck, όπως γράφει και ο jmanveda παραπάνω.


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 18, 2012)

Μάλλον «ανέβα στο βαπόρι, ρε μαλάκα»


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να του είχε πει «γαμώ το κέρατό σου»


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι αντίστοιχο του _μαλάκα_;
> 
> (Επειδή δεν ξέρεις ιταλικά; )



Χρησιμοποιείται και με αυτή την έννοια, αλλά είναι γενικά πολυφασικό και πολυσήμαντο. Π.χ., ma che cazzo (...).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2012)

Και για όσους θέλουν και το φανελλάκι



Στο μεταξύ, τον πλοίαρχο τον είδαμε, τον λιμενικό όχι. Εδώ είναι:


Εμένα μου μοιάζει στάνταρ θαλασσόλυκος, παρόλο που τον περιγράφει εκεί που πήρα τη φωτογραφία ως: De Falco is 48. He is balding and, in uniform, looks more like the maitre d' of an exclusive restaurant on the Amalfi Coast than a swashbuckling heartthrob.
όσο για το στυλ του, στην αρχή μιλάει στον πλοίαρχο με το μαλακό, και όπως μιλάνε σε κάποιον που τα έχει χαμένα, όπως λογικά περιμένεις σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το οποίο αν μη τι άλλο δείχνει ότι ξέρει τη δουλειά του. Δυστυχώς, ο πλοίαρχος κι ο υποπλοίαρχος...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο μεταξύ, τον πλοίαρχο τον είδαμε, τον λιμενικό όχι.


Εδώ κι ο λιμενικός: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/18/costa-concordia-coastguard-rejects-hero.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2012)

_Πήγαινε τώρα επάνω!_, μεταφράζουν Τα νέα, και έχουν κάνει και ένα ψιλολαθάκι, καθώς το _persone bisognose di assistenza_ το έκαναν _άνθρωποι με ειδικές ανάγκες_. Μετέφρασαν βέβαια από *τον* Guardian, όπως λένε (μάλλον από εδώ, δηλαδή), αλλά και πάλι, το _people in need of assistance_ δεν οδηγεί στο _άνθρωποι με ειδικές ανάγκες_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2012)

Δηλαδή αν στο πλοίο είχαν μείνει μόνο ενήλικες άντρες δεν θα 'πρεπε να ξανανέβει ο καπετάνιος; (δεν κριτικάρω τον Ντε Φάλκο, απλώς λέω...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2012)

Ρώτησα μια φίλη που μένει στην Ιταλία καμιά 10ετία τώρα, και μου είπε ότι το _γαμώτο_ είναι ελαφρύ ως μετάφραση του _cazzo_, όπως το είπε εδώ ο λιμενικός, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα που προτείναμε είναι πολύ βαριά. Μάλλον _το κέρατό μου_, χωρίς το _γαμώ_, είπε, γιατί το _cazzo_ το λένε συνέχεια.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ρώτησα μια φίλη που μένει στην Ιταλία καμιά 10ετία τώρα, και μου είπε ότι το _γαμώτο_ είναι ελαφρύ ως μετάφραση του _cazzo_, όπως το είπε εδώ ο λιμενικός, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα που προτείναμε είναι πολύ βαριά. Μάλλον _το κέρατό μου_, χωρίς το _γαμώ_, είπε, γιατί το _cazzo_ το λένε συνέχεια.



Συμφωνώ με τη φίλη σου.

Το "γαμώτο", δεδομένων των περιστάσεων, είναι πολύ ελαφρύ.
Καλό το "το κέρατό μου", καθώς και "το στανιό μου", "το φελέκι μου", κλπ.

Νομίζω όμως ότι η έκφραση όμως που ταιριάζει περισσότερο είναι αυτή που προτείνει ο 


Cadmian said:


> Αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε τις υφολογικές συμβάσεις, ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστούμε και την κατάσταση εντός της οποίας εκφωνήθηκε η εν λόγω φράση, τότε μεταφραστικά θα ήταν ίσως ορθότερο να την αποδώσουμε ως «*Τράβα στο πλοίο μη σου γαμήσω*».



... με μικρή διαφορά: «*Τράβα στο πλοίο, μη γαμήσω*»
Χωρίς το "σου", γιατί έτσι είναι ένα επιφώνημα που απλά δίνει έμφαση στην οργή του ομιλούντα, χωρίς να απευθύνεται στον καπετάνιο (όπως το πρώτο μέρος της φράσης).


Όσον αφορά το πρώτο μέρος της φράσης, τώρα, θα κρατούσα τον "πληθυντικό" (dare del Lei) που χρησιμοποιεί ο De Falco, παρά το έντονο ύφος του.
Συμβαίνει συχνά νομίζω, να βλέπεις στρατιωτικούς, δικαστές, κ.λπ., να χρησιμοποιούν τον πληθυντικό, ενώ ουρλιάζουν στην φάτσα του συνομιλητή τους.
Ήτοι: "Επιστρέψτε στο πλοίο ...μη γαμήσω", που εκφράζει και την απότομη αλλαγή του register.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 23, 2012)

Concordia: Το «γύρνα στο πλοίο, διάολε!» σε μπλουζάκι

Λίγο ελαφρύ το "διάολε" που διάλεξε ο συνάδελφος.
Από την άλλη, θα μου φαινόταν ολίγον τραβηγμένο το "μη γαμήσω" στον τίτλο του άρθρου. 
Αντιθέτως, το "γαμώτο" θα έμπαινε σε τίτλο. Η Πατουλίδου μας το εκτόνωσε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

*Η ιστορία ενός ανέκδοτου*

Σχετικοάσχετο. Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή ο Στ. Κασιμάτης επαναλαμβάνει ένα ανέκδοτο που αποδίδεται στον Τσόρτσιλ:

Με όλα τα ελαττώματά του, ο Τσόρτσιλ ήταν ένας πολιτικός που είχε την ικανότητα να βλέπει μακριά. Δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστό, λ.χ., ότι κατά τη μαρτυρία του «Τζοκ» Κόλβιλ, ιδιαιτέρου γραμματέα του κατά τις δύο πρωθυπουργικές θητείες του, ο Τσόρτσιλ προέβλεψε ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1950 ότι ο κομμουνισμός θα είχε καταρρεύσει πριν από το τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1980. Χθες, όμως, περιήλθε στη γνώση μου μία ακόμη ακλόνητη απόδειξη της διορατικότητας του μεγάλου Βρετανού ηγέτη: Όταν είχε πια αποσυρθεί από την πολιτική, έκανε μια κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο με ιταλικό πλοίο και οι Ιταλοί δημοσιογράφοι τον ρώτησαν γιατί είχε προτιμήσει ιταλικό και όχι βρετανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Ιδού τι απάντησε: «Τρία πράγματα μου αρέσουν στα ιταλικά κρουαζιερόπλοια. Πρώτον, η κουζίνα είναι έξοχη. Δεύτερον, το σέρβις είναι αξεπέραστο. Τρίτον, σε περίπτωση εκτάκτου ανάγκης δεν ισχύουν αυτές οι βλακείες ότι οι γυναίκες και τα παιδιά προηγούνται». Έπειτα από την τραγωδία του «Costa Concordia» ποιος μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει την αλήθεια των λόγων του;

Το ανέκδοτο είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά υπάρχει και σε βιβλίο για τον Τσόρτσιλ, όπως το _The Wit & Wisdom of Winston Churchill_.

 Late in his life, Sir Winston took a cruise on an Italian ship. A journalist from a New York newspaper approached the former prime minister to ask him why he chose to travel on an Italian line when the Queen Elizabeth under the British flag was available.
Churchill gave the question his consideration and then gravely replied: “There are three things I like about Italian ships. First, their cuisine, which is unsurpassed. Second, their service, which is quite superb. And then — in time of emergency — there is none of this nonsense about women and children first.”

Πρόκειται για μύθο, βέβαια, όπως διαπιστώνουμε σ' αυτή τη σελίδα τού Quote Investigator που ανατρέχει στην ιστορία του ανέκδοτου:
None of This Nonsense about Women and Children First
Noël Coward? Winston Churchill? W. Somerset Maugham? Joe Drum? Anonymous?


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 21, 2012)

Ο καπετάνιος είπε να δοκιμάσει αλλαγή καριέρας, αλλά άμα το'χεις...


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

.


----------

